# Well COD isn't on my list to use anymore.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

First time ever guy stopped payment on check from a COD order. 

98% of the time guys are great but then you get a POS like this.

Not a big amount so I didn't think I needed him to wire it.

I'm tempted to plaster his name all over internet.

Not a HT member as far as I know!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Someone ALWAYS has to screw things up, it seems. COD is hardly used in my neck of the woods anymore, you're a good guy to allow it. Hope there is some karma in store for him.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Someone ALWAYS has to screw things up, it seems. COD is hardly used in my neck of the woods anymore, you're a good guy to allow it. Hope there is some karma in store for him.
> 
> Larry


I don't use COD much,I think 2-3 times in last 10 yrs.The freight truck was coming so I offered to send COD so I didnt have to get freight truck on another day.

If they are in a hurry for it I'll typically have them wire it other wise send a check first and wait until clears the bank.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Send him this scene from Unforgiven and tell him that your coming to see him and that you think he should watch this.






Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you check to see what legal options you may have?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry Cy, that's a shame. The bad ones tend to spoil it. I've been waiting on a partial payment on a semi load of hay for months now from a guy who I had done business with in the past and he was always good about paying.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> Have you check to see what legal options you may have?


Did a little research online.Pretty serious offence and could be liable for 3 x amount of check plus any other expenses.Stopping a check made on a COD payment is fraud.Holds more teeth in it then a bounced check.Every state is a little different.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Similar thing happened to my cousin every couple of weeks he would go to the bank the check was drawn on . They would tell him if the money was there or not one week it was so they ran the check again and he got his $12k.. I realize things change from state to state.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike, I didn't know you were a Clint Eastwood fan.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> Mike, I didn't know you were a Clint Eastwood fan.


Loved his movies after his dirty harry series......but really, I am a fan of well made Westerns. Like this one, Open Range, Lonesome Dove, and others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Loved his movies after his dirty harry series......but really, I am a fan of well made Westerns. Like this one, Open Range, Lonesome Dove, and others.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Open Range is one of the best "newer" westerns I've seen. Of course Lonesome Dove is my all time favorite film. Even almost 30 years after I first saw it, I get choked up every time Deets waves to Newt as he rides off for the last time.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Open Range is one of the best "newer" westerns I've seen. Of course Lonesome Dove is my all time favorite film. Even almost 30 years after I first saw it, I get choked up every time Deets waves to Newt as he rides off for the last time.


I agree, I don't even like to watch the part where Deets gets speared. The Lonesome Dove novel is better than the movie. Larry McMurtry wrote a few other books in the series. Streets of Laredo is pretty good and follows the timeline of Lonesome Dove. Comanche Moon is a good read also if you can ignore some of the things that are changed or don't follow the Lonesome Dove story.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Robert Duval can play a cowboy better than just about anyone. Robert was great in the Godfather and several others, but ol' Gus has all the mannerisms and panache of a grizzled old cowboy.

Tommy Lee Jones can play a cowboy well also.....he was terrific in "No Country For Old Men".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

When Josey Wales meets Ten Bears, my favorite scene. 
Sorry,don't know how to insert a YouTube clip.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike (Vol), if you inserted a clip, I wonder why it doesn't show on my computer (just a big blank space, then your name)?

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Update.The guy won't answer calls or texts,imagine that!

Doing some reaserch online and looked him up in court records.Holy crap what a crook.2 pages of claims against him.

I feel like plastering his court info all over.what a POS.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Unbelievable. It’s absolutely sickening reading about this POS. Like the guy who stiffed me for tractor overhaul, couldn’t afford to pay me anything but the useless stain is down front and center at equipment auctions raising his hand.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Unbelievable. It's absolutely sickening reading about this POS. Like the guy who stiffed me for tractor overhaul, couldn't afford to pay me anything but the useless stain is down front and center at equipment auctions raising his hand.


I sent you pics of his court cases.He has been doing it for years,they never change!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Why not share with all of us? He doesn't deserve the respect given to him in protecting his name and deeds.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ox76 said:


> Why not share with all of us? He doesn't deserve the respect given to him in protecting his name and deeds.


im contemplating what to do.
Send him pics of his court records and threaten to post them all over if he don't pay in 5 days?
Or just file a claim?looks like he pays them eventually but could take a couple yrs according to the other claims. I don't really care to do all theBS involved in that but I will.

I've seen a couple websites that had hay listings and they had a section for bad hay brokers or people didn't pay for hay.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I get it. You're in a tough spot and I don't envy you for this one. I wouldn't know how to handle it, either. Maybe: "You need to pay me. If you don't, you're forcing me to put your name and past court precedings concerning non payment from you up on all the hay sites I can find to warn others about you. Bad eggs in the hay business (or any other business for that matter) cannot be tolerated because it is hard enough to make it without non-payers trying to take advantage of hard working people. I don't want to be like this and I don't like having to do this, but you're forcing my hand. Respond within 48 hours to set up payment terms or this action will be taking place and yet another court appearance ticket will be summoned against you. I delivered a product, you did not pay. This cannot be tolerated. Regards, xxxxxxxxxx"

sigh

People suck. More than half the time.

FYI, I'm not trying to imply you don't know how to handle this - this just might be my personal course of action if it was me in your shoes is all I'm trying to say!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ox76 said:


> I get it. You're in a tough spot and I don't envy you for this one. I wouldn't know how to handle it, either. Maybe: "You need to pay me. If you don't, you're forcing me to put your name and past court precedings concerning non payment from you up on all the hay sites I can find to warn others about you. Bad eggs in the hay business (or any other business for that matter) cannot be tolerated because it is hard enough to make it without non-payers trying to take advantage of hard working people. I don't want to be like this and I don't like having to do this, but you're forcing my hand. Respond within 48 hours to set up payment terms or this action will be taking place and yet another court appearance ticket will be summoned against you. I delivered a product, you did not pay. This cannot be tolerated. Regards, xxxxxxxxxx"
> 
> sigh
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I am planning to do.I took screen of his court records and plan on sending him them also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Used to be a common practice for returned checks to be on display at bussiness places near the cash register.Sometimes some public humiliation is enough to get them to pay but then there are others that just don’t care.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Local NH dealer still uses in house credit. This spring they had a print out laying on counter with names of customers that had to pay cash only. Some names surprised me others not so much and mine was not on it. Not sure if it was for public to see or for person at register only.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> Local NH dealer still uses in house credit. This spring they had a print out laying on counter with names of customers that had to pay cash only. Some names surprised me others not so much and mine was not on it. Not sure if it was for public to see or for person at register only.


We used to do that at work. Most people already knew who was good for it and who wasn't.

Until about 2009, my grandparents church used to print the public giving records for each member family. Not as a shame thing but as a contest to see who could give the most.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

stack em up said:


> We used to do that at work. Most people already knew who was good for it and who wasn't.
> 
> Until about 2009, my grandparents church used to print the public giving records for each member family. Not as a shame thing but as a contest to see who could give the most.


A church doing that would annoy me. Easy to interpret that the wrong way and feel singled out. The church i grew up at used a happy or frown face on the church bulletin to show if the offering covered the weekly budget on not. Even that annoyed me.


----------

